# Changed the tank a bit



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

-Changed things around a little bit in my tank, and wanted your opinion on the new look..

I opened up the right side of the tank, thinking that a carpet of HM would give my rhom a lot more room to swim freely.
It has to grow in, of course. I got Limnophila sp. 'mini' and Hygrophila 'low grow' from makinwar the other day, and finally planted it. Thanks!

Again, this tank still needs to grow out.. The thing that is depressing is the Hemianthus micranthemoides is growing so fast and thick, and everything else is taking it's time..
Keep in mind the Rotala rotundafolia still needs to grow into a bush, the longer leafed hygro to the right of the Crypt wendtii needs to get settled and grow, and the Limnophila sp. 'mini' is going to have to revive before it will be noticed.








Action shot... He wouldn't stay still!








Quick reference to what it used to look like


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

those baby tears dippers. as normal looks great.

i am currently working on a 40 gal with injected co2


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ryanimpreza said:


> those baby tears dippers. as normal looks great.
> 
> i am currently working on a 40 gal with injected co2


Thanks man. 
Which one you like better? With, or without tall plants on the right?
That baby tears needs a trimmin'!

Post some pics of the 40g









Do a setup thread


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Lookin good! I think you need a bigger tank to handle the growth of your plants. lol


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

DiPpY, I like the last pic! Is that before or after? Your tank looks rockin in all the pics though


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

New look definitely looks better


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Yea I think I like the old set up better where the stuff was on the right


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> those baby tears dippers. as normal looks great.
> 
> i am currently working on a 40 gal with injected co2


Thanks man. 
Which one you like better? With, or without tall plants on the right?
That baby tears needs a trimmin'!

Post some pics of the 40g









Do a setup thread :nod:
[/quote]
I like the tall plants for sure. on the one side but would look sweet all the way across.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

MiGsTeR said:


> I like the tall plants for sure. on the one side but would look sweet all the way across.


I hear ya, but every one of my tanks have been like that so far, I guess this was my attempt at trying something different?
I've seen tanks that have tall plants on one side, and short on the other.. I'm going to wait to see what it looks like once the HM grows in, and the R. rotundafolia and gang end up a nice thick bush
Then! it might look good!


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh now I know what it is.. The 2nd set up is missing the plant I liked.. The right most plant in the old set up


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

MiGsTeR said:


> Oh now I know what it is.. The 2nd set up is missing the plant I liked.. The right most plant in the old set up


The long leafed Hygrophila corymbosa 'Angustafolia'?

There are grassy type plants that I like better. Plus the stuff grows so fast, trying to keep it back was a task.
I like the wavy leafed Crypt on the other side better I think. Eh, I'm trying to dumb the tank down a bit, so it's easier to take care of, and also I'm hoping the rhom will like having the open swimming space.

Did I shoot a terd?

Then again, it will look better with the R. rotundafolia & Limnophila 'mini' grow in thick.. another 1-2 months ugh..


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

For better. They are growing quite well. Nice job.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Malawi- said:


> For better. They are growing quite well. Nice job.


Thanks a lot Malawi!


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

I like grassy plants.. I like how they sway


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I'll let this speak for itself





















Maybe add some decorative rock around the crypto wendti and a couple small pieces of driftwood and maybe add other crypt's and attach to driftwood







I'm really liking cryptocorne's. I think it will be awesome trying an all crypt plant tank with the grassy bottom.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Dippy I think it looks good. Yea does need trimmed a bit. Man I cant wait for my tank to get even CLOSE to what yours looks like!! Its going to be a while though. Hopefully if all goes well I get the hang of this plant stuff I located a 150G close to me.. Do you have any bigger tanks planted Dippy?


----------



## PYRO ZOOTS (Aug 23, 2008)

NICE!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> NICE!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

You make me sick "slap together" lol... JK Dippy.

You gonna sell any cherry shrimp???


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

lo4life said:


> You make me sick "slap together" lol... JK Dippy.


lol
Well, I have been doing this for quite some time now..
3 years. It gets easier if you stick with it!


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Before and after look kewl. You should put something in the back right corner thou, to kinda even it out.
OR better yet I can stop over and we can move everything to my tank...







Merry Christmas right !!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nataz said:


> Before and after look kewl. You should put something in the back right corner thou, to kinda even it out.
> OR better yet I can stop over and we can move everything to my tank...
> 
> 
> ...


Right.

You know I'm gonna hook you up with plants, hah! I can spread some holiday cheer!
Nice to see you here, nataz.

But, I think I'm going to leave the right side like that for a bit. Then I can make my descision after the HM fills in over there, and the other plants grow in thicker.

Every tank I ever scaped had a wall of plants across the back. I love the look, But I have a potentially large fish now, and thought I would try a scape more suited for a larger fish.. Maybe it will look better in a few months, or when the fish grows out more ?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

love the new version dippy i hope my 25 can get half as good as that one day.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Trigga said:


> love the new version dippy i hope my 25 can get half as good as that one day.


Anyone can do it, it just takes intrest, some reading, and a little work. 
Once you get good at it, your good.

I made plenty of mistakes when I first started. It took me about a year, or a year and a half to get the hang of it.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

just wandered across this thread. The tank looks even better in person!! Im hoping that one of my tanks can even look half as good as yours.


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

thedude8 said:


> just wandered across this thread. The tank looks even better in person!! Im hoping that one of my tanks can even look half as good as yours.


DE's

Question I remember you posting you where injecting your CO2 right into the XP inlet.

You still doing that?

Any issues with gas build up in the canister?

Help a brotha out I need to set up some CO2 and was thinking it would be a GREAT way to diffuse the CO2 into the water!

Thanks in advance!

Greg

Btw Hot tank man <<with either scape>!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I didn't see this question, sorry..

I still run the CO2 in my canister, and so far so good. I've been doing it this way since I went pressurized a few years back.

And thanks!



thedude8 said:


> just wandered across this thread. The tank looks even better in person!! Im hoping that one of my tanks can even look half as good as yours.


Thanks man!

1.5wpg, pressurized CO2, and weekly maintenance is the secret


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Been awhile since you posted some pics of you Rhom tank Dippy.. (hint hint lol)


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

How do you gravel vac in there? or don't you?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

How do you keep the water evaporation to a minimum?
DO you just top it off every other day or so???


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow man,
Dude your tank looks great.
Mine is just so unorganized but seems to be doing good with doses of excel, nitrogen and potassium.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

lo4life said:


> Wow man,
> Dude your tank looks great.
> Mine is just so unorganized but seems to be doing good with doses of excel, nitrogen and potassium.


Thanks a ton, Pete!!

Unorganized sometimes looks much more natural than organized tanks lol
I defanetly like the unorganized look too. POST PICS PETE!!!

Glad your tank is doing well! can't wait to see!


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

i like the old set up better....just looks balanced


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ju5tin95 said:


> i like the old set up better....just looks balanced


I hear ya.

I will post a new pic soon. This one is getting old.

I made more swimming room for the rhom is mostly all... 
All my planted tanks from the past had a wall of tall plants in the back, so I didn't mind switching it up.

I get tired of looking at the same style from time to time I guess.


----------

